# Recent Additions To My 'Badged' Molnija Collection



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

What started off as a bit of a joke has become something of an obsession as it becomes more time consuming (& expensive ) to add new examples. Production of Molnijas apparently ceased in late 2007. This may account for the hike in prices, which seem to have pretty much doubled in the last couple of years !

Two most recent additions ... KAMATZ & REGUS ...



















(Images borrowed from ebay)

... to add to ; Ð§ÐÐ™ÐšÐ (seagull), 3ÐšÐ¡ÐŸÐ Ð•Ð¡Ð¡ (express)(X2), ADANAC, CORSAR, HELBROS, INGERSOLL, KRASNIKOF, LACKAWANNA, MARATHON (X2), ORIOSA, PIERRE JACQUARD, SERKISOF & SERVICES; ... making fifteen in all.

Any help in locating others would be appreciated :thumbsup:

Julian (L)


----------

